# How to



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Daughter has gained an outdoors toilet with her premises, rather than spend more money we thought we would clean it rather than replace it, as it was not too bad. 
However all is clean except for a couple of spots just on the first bend, looks like it is a stain from stagnant water.Any recommendations as to what to use to shift that and any further round.

cabby

NO KEV NOT THAT.>>>:grin2::grin2:


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

As long as it's under the water line, it's not going to smell or otherwise be detrimental to the operation.

Perhaps a bit of blue block in the cistern would tint the water enough to hide the stain otherwise I would try thick bleach and leave it on there for a few hours (but you've probably tried that already)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Try some limescale remover. It may be limescale that is holding the stain, rather than the porcelain itself.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Mop all the water out, and fill it with white vinegar (not malted), leave it for a couple of hours or days and give it a scrub.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

a big bottle of cheap cola for should also work

barry


----------

